# Howdy Y'all!



## Cod (May 25, 2006)

A good friend of mine that goes by the name of "Grenadier" brought me to this forum. Haven't had much time to look around just yet, but wanted to go ahead and drop an introduction about myself before I started posting.

As for me, I'm a 23-year old from the great state of Georgia (that I miss dearly). Currently I'm a member of the US Air Force and I've been boxing for approximately 10-years now while learning muay thai over the past 2-years or so. Since joining the armed forces over a year ago, I've lost a lot of my boxing and muay thai training time due to deployments, etc.. Hopefully over the next few weeks I'll be able to get back into the swing of things and start training again.

Well, that's it for me. Hope I can help y'all as much as I know you'll help me. Till next time...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, cod!


----------



## Henderson (May 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2006)

Howdy to you, ol' buddy!

Glad to have you aboard, and I hope some of the martial artists from that other forum will follow.  

Drop me an e-mail one of these days.


----------



## Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy the forum.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (May 25, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in the forums.......Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk and enjoy!


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Michael Billings (May 26, 2006)

Howdy right back atcha, from Austin, Texas.  Hope you enjoy the forums.  It is a friendly place with few exceptions.  

Welcome to MT.
-Michael


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Cod!


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2006)

Great to have you here 

Enjoy the Board and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    And much appreciation for your service in the armed forces.


----------



## John Brewer (May 26, 2006)

Welcome! Thanks for serving our country!

John


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Well howdy to you too.
welcome
Terry


----------



## Rick Wade (May 26, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy posting.  Sit down pull up a foot stool and stay awhile.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  And as others have said (and can't be said enough) thanks for serving our country!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

Glad you decided to join!  Happy posting!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## someguy (May 28, 2006)

Welcome and glad to have you.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Howdy right back atcha and welcome to MT...a little late, I guess


----------

